# Wheel size



## Whatup (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi does anyone know if the Model Y 21’ UBERTURBINE wheels will fit a Model X performance? I know you can do 20’ or 22’ but will those 21’s work on the car. I think those are the coolest looking wheels Tesla makes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Whatup said:


> Hi does anyone know if the Model Y 21' UBERTURBINE wheels will fit a Model X performance? I know you can do 20' or 22' but will those 21's work on the car. I think those are the coolest looking wheels Tesla makes.


Nope. The 3/Y have a different lug nut pattern than the S/X.


----------



## Whatup (Mar 13, 2021)

garsh said:


> Nope. The 3/Y have a different lug nut pattern than the S/X.


Thanks!


----------

